# Bursera Simaruba



## vharrison2 (Mar 15, 2005)

I just opted into an old thread and am very impressed John Paul Sanborn would know about the Gumbo Limbo Tree. John this is a "real tree" in the FLorida Keys and is protected as a native to this area. I am wondering if you know why they nick named it the Tourist Tree


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 15, 2005)

Because of the red flaking skin. What do I win?


----------



## vharrison2 (Mar 15, 2005)

Correct answer! The tourist come down and get sunburned then peel. I wonder since it has aruba in the name if they grow down there. I am going to Aruba in May and will look and see.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 17, 2005)

Actually the web is my friend here.

I looked up the old post and now remember what was going on, Brian responded that he had not heard of it, so i did a quick search for the latin name. Simple cut&paste research.

If it's not a zone 5 plant then I know it only by reputation, or that it's a really cool, or big tree that I got a kick out of on a travel contract; eg redood, willow oak, sweetgum.

I did not really have an opinion on hackberry (C. occidentalis) untill I worked with Brandon and the rest of his uncles crew durruing the big icestorm in KC. They rarely get anywheres near that big up here.


----------

